# Woodwork is White, can the doors be stained



## TwoGuysandaHouse (Feb 14, 2010)

We just had solid wood 6 panel doors installed throughout the house to replace the old hollow core doors.  Originally I was going to paint them white to match the rest of the woodwork but I am having a really hard time covering up these beautiful doors with paint.  The front door is stained and the interior trim is white.  Would it be a decorating disaster to have my trim be white but my interior doors stained?  I personally think it would look good.  What is the feedback?


----------



## Con65 (Feb 15, 2010)

TwoGuysandaHouse said:


> We just had solid wood 6 panel doors installed throughout the house to replace the old hollow core doors.  Originally I was going to paint them white to match the rest of the woodwork but I am having a really hard time covering up these beautiful doors with paint.  The front door is stained and the interior trim is white.  Would it be a decorating disaster to have my trim be white but my interior doors stained?  I personally think it would look good.  What is the feedback?



It's always a question of personal taste. 

Why don't you try staining one or two of the doors and see how it looks? You can always paint over the stained door if you don't like it. Wait a week or so so you don't make a hasty decision.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Feb 15, 2010)

After staining the doors, you'd do well to apply a clear coat to protect the wood.

One way to avoid brush strokes and get a nice glossy finish on the doors would be by using a Wipe-on polyurethane rather than one meant to be brushed on.  Support the doors horizontally (by putting them on chairs, boxes, pails or something, and get a preferably white preferably cotton rag damp (but not dripping wet) with the Wipe-on Polyurethane:







(I don't know that it's necessary to apply the poly when the doors are horizontal.  If you don't get the rag as damp, you could probably poly the doors in place.  I think you'd still need to remove the hardware for best results tho.)

Wipe each door down, and store the rag in a Zip-lock bag in the freezer between coats.

Minwax Wipe-On poly is an alkyd based polyurethane, and as such is similar to all oil based coatings in that it absorbs oxygen gas from the atmosphere.  There's nothing you can do about the absorbtion of oxygen when the rag is out of the Zip-lock bag.  However, by storing the rag in a cold place, you prevent the oxygen absorbed into the liquid poly from reacting with the unsaturated sites on the alkyd resins, thereby preventing the cold liquid oil from solidifying into a solid.  That way, your rag remains soft until you're finished using it.  If your rag does harden, then just continue with a new rag.

Wipe-On poly is what amateur woodworkers use to get smooth clear finishes on their projects.


----------



## granite-girl (Feb 16, 2010)

Yes I think it would look o.k. to have stained doors & painted woodwork.  People do it all the time.  Look through some decorating magazines.  Or just do it & if you absolutley hate it, then you can paint the doors later.


----------



## frozenstar (Feb 22, 2010)

Well it depends on the person looking at it.  Have you tried putting them that way? Or do you think it looks good that way? If so, then you can consider that idea.


----------



## lenozhka (Feb 22, 2010)

you can pull it off - as long as you stay consistent throughout your entire house (meaning all the doors have to be stained, and all the trim painted). 

Yelena


----------



## bobtheblindguy (Feb 23, 2010)

I don't think white trim with stained wood doors would look good at all. Unless your using a white wash type stain. It does seem a shame to paint beautiful solid wood doors. I wouldn't want to. But you do have a way out and still have stained doors. Paint your trim a color as close to the stain as possible.I think that would look much better.


----------



## wengay (Aug 19, 2010)

If it is look good for you then no need to worry. I'm sure you had a good taste when it comes to that matter. For me if it is good to you then I'm sure it would be look good to everyone.


----------

